# Bergeon 6767 F (fine) or S (standard) - which is best for pilot strap swaps?



## gkatz

Bergeon 6767 F (fine) , S (standard), other?
which tool is best in your experience?


----------



## R1P

Standard for leather. The F is good for metal bracelets.


----------



## gkatz

R1P said:


> Standard for leather. The F is good for metal bracelets.


can you please explain why is that?
thanks!


----------



## Copilot

Greetings gkatz, 

My experience is that the 6767-F is the "go-to" for just about any strap or bracelet change. Bergeon tools IMHO are top quality Swiss made products. They are more pricy than most, but when working on luxury expensive watches, spend the bit extra to save yourself many "tears" down the line due to inferior/cheap tools that can break and cause damage to the watch casing and/ or straps and bracelets. The F ( Fine ) is a more compact head yet very durable and can handle bracelets with ease and straps that are thick and tight to the lugs due to manufacturer spec tolerances. The best part of the Bergeron 6767 strap tool series is that the end pieces are interchangeable. You can order a S ( Standard ) tip separately @ a very reasonable price, and use it when necessary. You get the best of all worlds since you can basically customize the tool ends to your desire. 

Save yourself time and energy....the Bergeron 6767 is the way to go. No regrets ....no crying !

Hope this helps with your decision making.

Cheers, 

CoPilot


----------



## R1P

gkatz said:


> can you please explain why is that?
> thanks!












F to the left, S to the right. The S tip gives you a good amount of surface to push leather as you slide the pin out; it is designed for that purpose. The F tip can ruin a leather band quite quickly, particularly stiff leather as it has a very narrow profile on the blade, but it's great on most metal bracelets. In addition, if the leather or rubber is too tight you can also snap/bend the F tip as it will commonly not give you the leverage needed.


----------



## Junior1

Agreed. Get both, but you may end up using the fine tip more often than not.
For metal bracelets its almost required. But, the stock leather straps are pretty stiff and honestly I really would rather make a mark on a leather strap then scratch up the lugs on the case. So the less metal to metal contact the better for me anyways.
If you decide on custom straps or canvas, most are flexible and shouldn't be an issue for either tip.


----------



## gkatz

thanks everyone. very informative.
BTW, ebay has a lot of 6767s, are they replicas? or the real deal?
for example: 1x Bergeon 6767-S Watch Spring Bar Fitting Removal Tool with Pin Forks Ends | eBay


----------



## R1P

gkatz said:


> thanks everyone. very informative.
> BTW, ebay has a lot of 6767s, are they replicas? or the real deal?
> for example: 1x Bergeon 6767-S Watch Spring Bar Fitting Removal Tool with Pin Forks Ends | eBay


I would personally avoid buying from China in this case. Bergeon is manufactured in Switzerland last I checked.


----------



## k.och

I just use a Bergeon 6767F most of the time and a Bergeon 7825 for bracelets.


----------

